# Benifits of Garlic for Birds



## blane

I've been looking into feeding garlic to pigeons and other birds and am having trouble finding a compiled list of benefits. I've read about lice, cardiovascular, antiviral, antibacterial, antioxidant, and anti-inflammatory benefits. Are these claims true? Are there other benefits? Does anyone have a good website or article that correlates garlic benefits to birds?


Bill


----------



## Avion

If you type carlic in the search thread at the top of the page, there are many threads covering the subject.

George


----------



## blane

I've read the threads but wanted to see if someone had a general knowledge to lay down a list of what garlic actually does for birds.


----------



## Airbaby

http://www.pigeonbooks.com/index.php?l=en

If you are not satisfied with what you found on Garlic here on Pigeon Talk I would recommend going to this page and look at the book called " Vet Tips for Fanciers " it is a very useful source of lots and lots of information for pigeons to include all of the health benifits for pigeons on Garlic. I bought the book last year and it is by far the best pigeon book i have bought hands down on how it covers pigeon health.


----------



## Big T

blane said:


> I've read the threads but wanted to see if someone had a general knowledge to lay down a list of what garlic actually does for birds.


PM trees gray, if anyone knows she does.

Tony

PS you have the list about covered.


----------



## Guest

I just curious on what more you needed to know on the subject that you didnt already read here ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

blane said:


> I've been looking into feeding garlic to pigeons and other birds and am having trouble finding a compiled list of benefits. I've read about lice, cardiovascular, antiviral, antibacterial, antioxidant, and anti-inflammatory benefits. Are these claims true? Are there other benefits? Does anyone have a good website or article that correlates garlic benefits to birds?
> 
> 
> Bill


This was posted in another thread by MaryofExeter


Garlic
- Natural antibiotic and anti-fungal, inhibiting/killing about 24 kinds bacteria and 60+ types of fungi and yeasts. Aids in healthy blood circulation and purifies their systems, overall boosting the immune system. Garlic has sulfur in it, so those who like to use sulfur to help rid of bugs, garlic is probably an easier way of going about preventing them. And two more things to think about, is that garlic is thought to help with dissolving lactic acid, which is what causes an animal's muscles to get very sore and bound up, so if that is true, it could be helpful after a race...and it's also been found to have anti-cancer properties.

There are 5 ways to give garlic.
1. Powder. Make sure it isn't garlic salt, but garlic powder. Put a little bit of oil (if nothing special is available, light olive oil will do) on the feed (a little goes a long way) and sprinkle some powder on the feed. Enough to where you think you've covered all the feed, but not to where it looks completely coated, LOL. I never really measure it with this stuff, just usually pour a 'cap full' into it, which of course would vary depending on the container. So I'm going to say a tablespoon or two for an ice cream (gallon) bucket full of food, ahaha.
2. Oil. You can put this on the feed the same way as you would if putting powder on. You can add whatever you'd like, or just put the oil on the food by itself.
3. Capsules. You can get the gel kind at walmart or anywhere with vitamin pills. For individual treatment you can just give the bird one of these. Depending on how big the bird is, you may need to find solid pills instead of gel calsules, because I've noticed some of the smaller breeds like rollers, haver a much harder time getting them down. So therefore, they'd need to be cut down to size.
4. Fresh cloves in the water. Crush up a few and put them in a gallon of water. Let it sit over night and give to the birds the next morning. This allows plently of time for the garlic to soak and get in the water. Otherwise your birds may drink it before the garlic really does any good in the water.
5. Garlic juice in the water. I am not sure the dosage of garlic juice per gallon of water, since I haven't gotten to use it yet. You wouldn't have to let this sit though, just add it in and stir or shake (best in a milk jug) then give to the birds.


----------



## blane

Thank you smithfamilyloft


----------



## Skyeking

blane said:


> I've been looking into feeding garlic to pigeons and other birds and am having trouble finding a compiled list of benefits. I've read about lice, cardiovascular, antiviral, antibacterial, antioxidant, and anti-inflammatory benefits. Are these claims true? Are there other benefits? Does anyone have a good website or article that correlates garlic benefits to birds?
> 
> 
> Bill


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12553


----------

